# What is this plant?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone know what this plant is called? Thanks!


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like hygrophilia polysperma to me.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

fishclubgirl said:


> Looks like hygrophilia polysperma to me.


awesome, thanks!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

+1 on _H. polysperma_


----------

